# My thyroid inspired blog



## sarah_r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I wanted to share here a link to my experience with a hyperactive thyroid (suspected to be Grave's). I was diagnosed 6 weeks ago and the blog documents my progress and thoughts along the way. I also started a blog back in April when I first became unwell and there are links to it http://theansweriswriting.blogspot.com/

The Answer Is Writing is there to share about illness and healing; a place just like this forum, so as we do not feel alone in our struggles to feel better.

I welcome comments and questions. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Sarah,

Thanks for sharing. It helps so many.

-Christi


----------



## sarah_r (Sep 17, 2010)

A pleasure, it makes me feel as if my journey is all the more worthwhile. I have just started meditating and finding the benefits are amazing, you can take a look here http://theansweriswriting.blogspot.com/2010/09/beginnings-of-my-journey-with.html


----------

